# Foraminal Stenosis vs  Thecal Sac Stenosis



## heiditipherwell (Aug 12, 2009)

Hello to all.
I am hoping that someone might be able to help me understand the difference between foraminal stenosis and thecal sac stenosis.  Also, may the same stenosis code be used for either?  For example 724.02 for lumbar spinal stenosis.

Thank you in advance for any help with clarifying this for me.

Heidi


----------



## BCrandall (Aug 12, 2009)

The nerve roots are contained in the thecal sac and exit between each vertebra (foramina). The central spinal canal and the foramen contain the thecal sac and nerve roots. So thecal sac stenosis and foraminal stenosis are the same. Since the dx is broken down by spinal region 724.02 works!


----------

